

The New Gmail Sucks Thread - yjukaku
http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/gmail/uUi9qmn6CvA

======
AncientPC
People hate change.

Relevant Oatmeal comic:
<http://theoatmeal.com/pl/state_web_winter/facebook_layout>

------
seanieb
I'm still using the old look for the following reasons:

\- using right side chat in the new look results in another vertical scroll
bar and breaks how message scrolling works.

\- my theme no longer exists in the new look and the selection of themes for
the new look is limited (I use cold shower).

------
Samian
Check this out: [https://www.change.org/petitions/google-inc-let-gmail-
users-...](https://www.change.org/petitions/google-inc-let-gmail-users-switch-
back-to-the-old-look)

------
ma2xd
Old thread.

~~~
yjukaku
It may have started a few months ago but people have been adding their
responses to it until a few hours ago. It's coming back as an issue because
Gmail used to allow users the ability to revert to the old look, but have now
removed that option.

[http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!categories/gmail/rep...](http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!categories/gmail/report-
an-issue)

Take a look: there have been around 100+ new posts in the last 5 hours
complaining about the new look.

